# Mathhäus Passion by Reinbert de Leeuw



## Agamemnon

In the Netherlands it is a tradition that around Easter Bach's Matthäus Passion is performed 'everywhere' (actually in more than 100 churches and concert halls). Probably because of this tradition it is common believe in the Netherlands that Bach is the greatest composer ever lived and his Matthäus Passion the greatest musical work ever created. Maybe that is true or also common believe outside the Netherlands; I am not very much into Bach myself but I think this version is very beautiful:

https://www.npo.nl/matthaus-passion-van-j-s-bach-o-l-v-reinbert-de-leeuw/14-04-2017/VPWON_1273618

This version is conducted by the famous Dutch composer and conductor Reinbert de Leeuw and was broadcasted on Dutch television around Easter (and therefore has Dutch subtitles). It is available for free until May 14th so take the opportunity to watch and enjoy it (and learn some Dutch in the process, haha)!


----------



## Pugg

Agamemnon said:


> In the Netherlands it is a tradition that around Easter Bach's Matthäus Passion is performed 'everywhere' (actually in more than 100 churches and concert halls). Probably because of this tradition it is common believe in the Netherlands that Bach is the greatest composer ever lived and his Matthäus Passion the greatest musical work ever created. Maybe that is true or also common believe outside the Netherlands; I am not very much into Bach myself but I think this version is very beautiful:
> 
> https://www.npo.nl/matthaus-passion-van-j-s-bach-o-l-v-reinbert-de-leeuw/14-04-2017/VPWON_1273618
> 
> This version is conducted by the famous Dutch composer and conductor Reinbert de Leeuw and was broadcasted on Dutch television around Easter (and therefore has Dutch subtitles). It is available for free until May 14th so take the opportunity to watch and enjoy it (and learn some Dutch in the process, haha)!


Are you sure it's watchable from outside Holland?


----------



## furillo

http://herzberger-artists.nl/conductors/reinbert de leeuw/audio video.html


----------



## Agamemnon

No, I am not. But furillo seems to have got around it anyhow.


----------



## Marc

Agamemnon said:


> No, I am not. But furillo seems to have got around it anyhow.


On the herzberger site, I was only able to watch the trailer and listen to something that sounded like the first Harnoncourt recording. The other 2 clips were blocked due to invalid sources.

Anyway, I saw the performance on telly and it was certainly very interesting, worthwhile and satisfying. A personal approach by De Leeuw, performed on period instruments. The slow Schlußchor made quite an impression on me.


----------

